#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  20 Tricks and hacks for all windows O.S

## venukumar77

20 tricks and hacks for all Windows O.S


PC & laptop to make it run the way you want




Lets take you through the hidden  tweaks in Windows




Treaking enables you to make Windows do interesting and useful things that it doesn't necessarily do directly out of the box.




Some tweaks are easier to action than others but all of them help you to
 customize your PC and make it run closer to the way you'd like.




HERES' THE SECRET




*. Remove programs from Open with




You can remove unwanted programs that appear on the Open with list when you're trying to open an unknown program.




In the Registry, browse to HKEY_CLASSES_ ROOT\Applications and you'll 
see a list of programs installed on your PC as subkeys in the left-hand 
pane.




To remove an unwanted program from this list, select it and then 
right-click in the right-hand pane. Choose New > String Value, and 
name it "NoOpenWith".




**. Copy to folder




Add a "Copy to folder" option to the context menu so you can right-click a file to quickly copy it.




In Registry Editor, browse to HKEY_CLASSES_ 
ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenu Handlers, and create a new
 key called Copy to.




Change its (Default) value to "" and check it works.




***. Move to folder




You can also add a "Move to folder" option in this way.




From the same ContextMenuHandlers key as in tip 2, create a new key called "Move to" and change its (Default) value to "".




****. Quick folder Properties




To move quickly to a folder's Properties dialog, double-click it and hold down [Alt].




*****. Correct file sorting




By default, a file named 2.jpg is sorted after one called 20.jpg. Many 
people work around this by starting single digit numbers in file names 
with a leading zero, but you can change this behaviour by making a 
Registry edit.




Browse to the Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explore.




Then create a new DWORD value and name it "NoStrCmpLogical". Right-click and modify its value to "1".




V*. Change the mouse pointer in Vista and Windows 7




Right-click the desktop and choose Personalize > Mouse Pointers. 
Select the scheme you want to use from the drop-down list. You can 
modify individual pointers by selecting one in the current scheme and 
clicking Browse  then replace this with any static cursor file with the
 extension .CUR, or an animated cursor file, which will have the .ANI 
file extension.




You can also download sets of mouse pointers online. These are generally
 distributed in sets of .CUR or .ANI files, grouped together in a zip 
archive. Download the file, unzip it and then replace the pointers you 
want to with the new files as in the above tip. A good place to start 
looking is here.




You can also make your own cursor files by creating suitable bitmap 
images in a graphics program and saving them with the .CUR extension.




V**. Mouse pointers in XP




To change the mouse pointer scheme in Windows XP, open Control Panel and
 switch to Classic View. Double-click Mouse and choose the Pointer tab.




V***. Send To expansion




When you right-click a file or folder in Windows 7 and choose Send To, 
there's a limited number of options. But hold down [Shift] as you 
right-click and you'll open an expanded menu containing My Documents, 
Downloads and more useful locations.




V****. Edit your theme




Right-click anywhere on the desktop and choose Personalize > Theme. 
Select an option from the drop-down list to use an existing theme.




Alternatively, choose "Window Colour and Appearance", open the Classic 
Appearance dialog to select a classic scheme and modify fonts and 
colours. Click Advanced. Pick the item you want to modify and enter the 
new colour or font. 




VV. Folder toolbar




This tweak enables you to turn any folder on your hard drive into a 
toolbar, similar to the Quick Launch toolbar that gives you quick and 
easy access to the folder's contents.




First, minimise all your open windows, then move the mouse pointer to 
the Taskbar and right-click it. Choose Toolbars > New Toolbar from 
the expanding menu, which will launch the New Toolbar dialog.




Now select the item you want to use as a toolbar. If necessary, browse 
through My Documents or My Computer to find the folder you want. 
Alternatively, you can click "Make new folder" to create a custom one 
with specific contents.




Click OK, and your new toolbar appears as a button on the Windows 
Taskbar, then click this to see an expanding menu of its contents. 
Sub-folders also become their own expanding menus, and you can then 
select a particular file to open it in its associated application.




VV*. Active windows




Press [Alt] + [Esc] to cycle through your active items in the order in 
which they were opened. Then press [Alt] + [Tab] to pick the window you 
want to work on.




VV**. Hanging time




By default, Windows waits for five seconds to allow time for any hung 
applications to be closed when you shut down your computer.




If you want to reduce this period of time slightly, you can change the 
length with a quick Registry edit, so browse to HKEY_CURRENT_ 
USER\Control Panel\Desktop. In Vista, create a string entry called 
"HungAppTimeout" (if you use XP, it's already there).




Right-click this and choose Modify. The number is in milliseconds, so 
the default of 5000 equates to a wait of five seconds. If you're using 
Windows 7, you should avoid using this tweak, because it causes 
glitches.




VV***. Tweak performance




1. Best performance




Choose Start, right-click Computer and go to Properties > Advanced 
system settings. In Performance, click Settings > Visual Effects. 
Tick "Adjust for best performance". This removes most animations to 
improve PC performance.




2. Processor scheduling




In the Advanced tab, both Processor Scheduling and Memory usage are 
optimised for programs' performance. Change to Background services and 
System cache if you use your PC as a server, and programs' performance 
is secondary.




3. Virtual memory




In Virtual Memory, click Change > Custom size, and enter an upper and
 lower limit for your virtual memory. Try one and a half times the 
amount of RAM as your lower limit, and two to three times your RAM for 
the upper limit.




VV****. Disable paging file




If you're running a 64-bit version of Windows, have more than 4GB RAM 
installed, and don't perform memory-intensive operations, you could 
improve performance by disabling the paging file. In "Advanced system 
settings", choose Performance > Advanced, click Change under Virtual 
memory and choose "No paging file".




VVV. Clear paging file at shutdown




Windows uses the paging file on your hard drive as if it were RAM, and 
this routinely holds temporary data to free up your RAM. When you shut 
down your PC, this file is normally preserved, which can lead to 
inefficiency, because it slowly clutters up your system.




If your data is sensitive, this could also be a security threat, since 
it remains accessible even after you've deleted or destroyed the files 
it contains.




This edit flushes out the swap file whenever you shut down. Open the 
Registry Editor and browse to the key 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session 
Manager\Memory Management.




This contains a number of configurations for RAM and virtual memory. 
Either create or modify the DWORD value called 
"ClearPageFileAtShutdown", which defines whether the memory flush 
happens. To turn it on, set the value to "1".




VVV*. Quick access to Task Manager




You may be used to accessing Task Manager by pressing [Ctrl] + [Alt] + 
[Del] and then selecting it from the resulting screen. You can also get 
quick access to it that's less intrusive, however  rightclick the 
Taskbar and choose Task Manager.




VVV**. Change user picture




Click the Start button and then click your user picture. In the 
resulting dialog, choose Change your picture > Browse for more 
pictures. Locate the photo you want to use and click OK. Click Change 
Picture, followed by OK to confirm your choice.




VVV***. Autohide the Taskbar




You can free up more screen space by hiding the Taskbar. Right-click it,
 choose Properties and select Auto-hide. To access it when you want it, 
just drag the mouse to the bottom of your screen and it'll pop up.




VVV****. Get past the welcome screen




You can automatically log on and bypass the welcome screen with this 
simple tweak. Choose Start > Run and type "control userpasswords2" 
into the Open bar.




Click OK to see a dialog with each user installed on the PC. Clear the 
box marked "Users must enter a username and password to use this 
computer". Click OK. Now restart, and you'll go directly to your 
desktop.


Prasoon nigam




XX. Custom keyboard shortcuts




Works with: XP, Vista, Windows 7




Create keyboard shortcuts to launch any program shortcut. Right-click 
the shortcut icon and choose Properties. Select the Shortcut key box and
 press a letter on the keyboard, (such as [H]) and click OK. Now [Ctrl] +
 [Alt] + [H] will launch the shortcut. 




Labels:
Hacking Secrets Finally Revealed,
Secrets Finally Revealed




Posted by
Prasoon
at
10:08 0
comments 


Download ANDROID applications (files)


Saturday, 23 March 2013




First of all a very very very very BIG THANKS to all my readers and member of my blog 


Secrets finally revealed 




who have liked my blog and made it reach 200,000 view 


A very very big thanks to all


keep reading ::




more stuff to come and be safe from being hacked 




Today i will be showing how to download application (softwares) that u  
install in android phone ... why i am telling u this because many a 
times we open google play directly on phone and then install the 
software 




some times this is very irritating and some times we have to uninstalls 
when the application is not being used for many days or months :: 




then when we need it again open google play install on phone then use it 




now HERES' THE SECRET 




to download the app directly from the google play and keep it save for 
the time being and use it when u neeed it :: then uninstall it and again
 install it when u need 


ok Why i am telling u this is because 




*) so that applications are save with u




**) you can use when u need it




***) install & uninstall it 




****) no more need of net again again to install the application




*****) when software is not in need uninstall it and ur ram will be free and phone / tablet works at high speed 


Download the software name Real APK Leecher 









                   To download the software => Click on me  :): 


How to use it ?




just extract the files 




             click on the file realAPKleecher.exe




                            a window will open asking for email  id :: fill up the gmail id




                                                               ur id password :: the password u use for the the gmail account 




                     now it will ask for the device id :: this is the ur android phone device id 




now this is the process to get ur phone device id just 




                      call and type this numbers  ::: =>   call*#*#8255#*#*





                                were there is written #### Main Endpoint
 #### at the fifth line there must be written device id copy and write 
on the above software 




then just click on save 




then again a window will open there must be written search type there the software name 




for the above 




                     u can watch a video :::  to see the video ; => Click on me  :): )




Here u go download and enjoy it ::: 


Pprasoon Nigam


Here some more codes for ANDROID PHONE 


 Complete Information About your Phone 




    *#*#4636#*#*




 This code can be used to get some interesting information about your phone and battery. It shows following 4 menus on screen:




    Phone information




    Battery information




    Battery history




    Usage statistics


 Factory data reset




    *#*#7780#*#*




This code can be used for a factory data reset. It'll remove following things:




    Google account settings stored in your phone




    System and application data and settings




    Downloaded applications




It'll NOT remove:




    Current system software and bundled application




    SD card files e.g. photos, music files, etc.




Note: Once you give this code, you get a prompt screen asking you to 
click on "Reset phone" button. So you get a chance to cancel your 
operation.


 Format Android Phone




      *2767*3855#




Think before you give this code. This code is used for factory format. 
It'll remove all files and settings including the internal memory 
storage. It'll also reinstall the phone firmware.




Note: Once you give this code, there is no way to cancel the operation 
unless you remove the battery from the phone. So think twice before 
giving this code.


Phone Camera Update




    *#*#34971539#*#*




This code is used to get information about phone camera. It shows following 4 menus:




    Update camera firmware in image (Don't try this option)




    Update camera firmware in SD card




    Get camera firmware version




    Get firmware update count




WARNING: Never use the first option otherwise your phone camera will 
stop working and you'll need to take your phone to service center to 
reinstall camera firmware.


End Call/Power




    *#*#7594#*#*




 This code can be used to change the "End Call / Power" button action in
 your phone. Be default, if you long press the button, it shows a screen
 asking you to select any option from Silent mode, AirPlane mode and 
Power off.




You can change this action using this code. You can enable direct power 
off on this button so you don't need to waste your time in selecting the
 option.


File Copy for Creating Backup


    *#*#273283*255*663282*#*#*




This code opens a File copy screen where you can backup your media files e.g. Images, Sound, Video and Voice memo.


 Service Mode




    *#*#197328640#*#*




This code can be used to enter into Service mode. You can run various tests and change settings in the service mode.


WLAN, GPS and Bluetooth Test Codes:


*#*#232339#*#* OR *#*#526#*#* OR *#*#528#*#*           - WLAN test (Use "Menu" button to start various tests)


*#*#232338#*#*                  - Shows WiFi MAC address


*#*#1472365#*#*                - GPS test


*#*#1575#*#*                      - Another GPS test


*#*#232331#*#*                  - Bluetooth test


*#*#232337#*#                    - Shows Bluetooth device address


Codes to get Firmware version information:


*#*#4986*2650468#*#* - PDA, Phone, H/W, RFCallDate


*#*#1234#*#* - PDA and Phone


*#*#1111#*#* - FTA SW Version


*#*#2222#*#* - FTA HW Version


*#*#44336#*#* - PDA, Phone, CSC, Build Time, Changelist number


 Codes to launch various Factory Tests:


*#*#0283#*#* - Packet Loopback


*#*#0*#*#* - LCD test


*#*#0673#*#* OR *#*#0289#*#* - Melody test


*#*#0842#*#* - Device test (Vibration test and BackLight test)


*#*#2663#*#* - Touch screen version


*#*#2664#*#* - Touch screen test


*#*#0588#*#* - Proximity sensor test


*#*#3264#*#* - RAM version




Hoooorrrrrrraaaayyyyy    enjoyyyy 




Labels:
Hacking Secrets Finally Revealed,
Secrets Finally Revealed




Posted by
Prasoon
at
11:41 0
comments 


FACEBOOK THEME


Saturday, 23 June 2012


BORED of blue Facebook
 :: lets change into something new or lets change the theme of the Facebook 




look out my profile 








So you wana also change your PROFILE 




HERES' THE SECRET 




one disadvantage of changing facebook theme is :: the theme will only work on Mozilla Firefox browser 




*********************




How to get someone's IP => Click on me  :): )




4 Screen in Windows => Click on me  :): )




Recover all you deleted jpeg files => Click on me  :): )




***************************************************




ok so here are the steps
 to do it 




*) open ur browser Mozilla Firefox 




**) open google or Click on me




***) then type in Google :: addons firfox or Click on me




***) then search in Greasemonkey or Click on me.. you will be redirected directly to the link


install it and restart your firefox 


****) then again open addons and search for Stylish or Click on me..


 you will be redirected directly to the link


install it by clicking on the Add to Firefox


and 90% of work is done :: 


*.*) now at the end part ::  get the themes 
:: to get the themes => 


Click on me  :): )


open the above link click on any theme u like just install it and you are done 


after installing restart your firefox and fast fast open your facebook ::: you are done with ur NEW THEME


**********************


Fun with Terminal in Backtrack => Click on me  :): )


Have fun in your computer LAB => Click on me  :): )


Hack wifi => Click on me  :): )


*******************************************


Pprasoon nigam


don't forget to join me and make me see ur new theme 


join me on Facebook  => click on me  :): )




Labels:
Hacking Secrets Finally Revealed,
Secrets Finally Revealed




Posted by
Prasoon
at
20:54 0
comments 


How to get someone's Ip Address


Sunday, 3 June 2012




So many people asked how to get someone's ip address ::




So Heres' the SECRET  to get someone's ip address 


First Method




is help of cmd commad netstat 




open ur cmd type in netstat help to get all the commands and to find ip use 


netstat -a


share as many things with victim like photos, song or any other type of file 




when ur sharing then open cmd type in netstat -an and all the list will come and see the establishment and you will get the ip 


Other netstat commands:


-a Displays all connections and listening ports.


-e Displays Ethernet statistics. This may be combined with the -s option.


-n Displays addresses and port numbers in numerical form.


-p proto Shows connections for the protocol specified by proto; proto may be TCP or UDP.


-s option to display per-protocol statistics, proto may be TCP, UDP, or IP.


-r Displays the routing table.


-s Displays per-protocol statistics. By default, statistics are shown for TCP, UDP and IP; the


-p option may be used to specify a subset of the default.




************************




Get 4 screen in Windows O.S => Click on me  :): )




Have fun in Computer Lab => Click on me  :): )




Read about Man's life => click on me  :): )




***********************************************


Second method 


is the help of websites 




I give you two websites that help ya find the ip address 




here are the links 


http://shivampatel.net/trace/


http://whatstheirip.com/




open these websites and read the instructions you will get to know how to do it 




***************************




Be safe with notepad virus => click on me  :): )




Be safe with system hacking => click on me  :): )




Types of Virus => click on me  :): )




Be safe with Virus and Worms => click on me  :): )




Be safe with phishing attack => click on me  :): )




Be safe from being hacked => click on me  :): )




****************************************************************


Third method


Finding IP Addresses in Email Headers




ask the victim to send you an email when he sends you email so how to find the ip 




Internet email headers contain several lines of text. Some lines start with the words 


Received: from. Following these words is an IP address, such as in the following fictitious example:








Received: from nidhi.mit.edu (65.54.185.39)




     by mail1.aol.com with SMTP; 30 Jun 2003 02:27:02 -0000






These lines of text are automatically inserted by email servers that 
route the message. If only one "Received: from" line appears in the 
header, a person can be confident this is the actual IP address of the 
sender.








*************************




Calculate on command prompt => click on me  :): )




Learn Different types of error codes => Click on me  :): )




What  is Registry => Click on me  :): )




*****************************************


Fourth method 


is to find ip help of Backtrack




To find ip address use Nmap in Backtrack 




Heres' the Tutorial of NMAP => Click on me  :): )




******************




Format drive with CMD => click on me  :): )




Mouse wheel trick => click on me  :): )




Reveal asterisk Password =>click on me  :): )




***********************************************


Fifth Method


 to find ip 




This method is same as the second method but all the things done by website :: will be doing by own method 




What we have do is 


copy paste this code in a notepad or download it => click on me  :): 




""  <?php




$ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];




$dt = date("l ds \of F Y h:i :S:  A");




$file=fopen("ip_log.txt","a");




&data = $email.' '.' '.$pass.' '.' '.$ip.' 




'.$dt."\n";




fwrite($file, $data);




fclose($file);




header( 'Location: http://prasoon-




nigam.blogspot.in/');




?> ""




copy the above code in a notepad (without quotes) and save it as 


ip.php




now make a other notepad with name ip_log




in ip_log all the ip will be stored 




now what u have to do is find a free webs hosting site and upload both the files


 ip.php and ip_log


i give u one http://x10hosting.com/




and link will be generated when u give this link to any victim his ip will be save in 


ip_log file as soon as it clicks on the link ::


Pprasoon nigam 


here is the video tutorial for fifth method => Click on me  :): 




**************** (~_^) *********************




Block your enemies sim card => click on me  :): )




Labels:
Hacking Secrets Finally Revealed,
Secrets Finally Revealed




Posted by
Prasoon
at
00:59 0
comments 


ALL BLUETOOTH & MOBILE HACKING SOFTS


Friday, 10 February 2012


             :: Bluetooth and mobile hacking software in one place ::


What this Bluetooth hacking software do ?




Heres' the SECRET 




Connect to to any mobile with the help of bluetooth then u can call to 
any person with ur mobile and and no. will be shown will the mobile u r 
connected to and and money will charged of the connected phone ::




U can send sms to the other mobile from the mobile u r connected ::




U can delete copy and even cut some items from his mobile to ur mobile ::




U can do bar code hacking  just insert bar code no.s and u get all the details 




U have dictionary of computer science, Hindi to English and vice versa words converter and English to Hindi dictionary




U can send free sms joining to free sms websites 




U can send sms at the time u want :: Fix the time and sms will be sent to the person 




U can lock ur personal folders 




U will have different types of music players




U will have opera mini 




U have some useful things of SEX like kamasutra too




Enjoy more then 85 applications of mobile and Bluetooth hacking 




TO download applications all in one time => Click on me  :): 


Countermeasures For Bluetooth hacking 




* All the softwares works well in Nokia phones 




** When someone asking for connection and ask for type in the pin :: 
here it hacking ur Bluetooth only samsung mobiles ask for pin 




*** Always close ur Bluetooth when its not in use :: two things happens u will save 20% of battery and will save from hacking 




**** always look into the person phone y is it asking, pin for ::





  Similar Threads: 20 Tricks and hacks for all windows O.S Tricks for You to Recover a Lost Windows 8 Password Windows Tips and Tricks Microsoft Blocks Windows 8 Start Button, Boot-to-desktop Hacks Windows XP Tips 'n' Tricks [ADVANCED]

----------

